# canary island



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

can any 1 tell me is it true that the canary islands are coming slowly out of the reccesion as we are coming out to lanzarote to have look round


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

For the last five months, it has been reported in the media, and by the President of the islands,that the economy is rising, unemployment has fallen, tourism has really increased, there have been more passengers through the airports, also the catering industries have been seeking more staff.

Last night I was told that cruise liners may be returning to the island where I live. We haven't had them for over two years.

Maybe the beginning, but it is early days, and we can but hope,

Hepa


----------

